# O&w M5 On A "lumpy"



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Not bad eh? I just wish the bracelet ends were rounded to fit the watch case. But that's not a big deal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Colin it looks brill mate ,balance look


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I think this bracelet will be getting shared between my M5 and my OM!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good Colin, Im a big fan of the lumpys, very nice quality


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

The more I see of the M5's the more I want one! That looks very nice with the lumpy Colin, well done.

Andrew.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Running_man said:


> The more I see of the M5's the more I want one!


You won't regret it; they're worth every penny.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Colin

That is a great combo.

I recently posted on another thread that I didn't think the O&W worked with a lumpy










which just goes to prove I really haven't got a clue what I'm talking about


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

mutley said:


>


I really like that.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

If we carry on like this they will set up a lumpy forum


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> If we carry on like this they will set up a lumpy forum


lumpies rule!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Mrteatime, weren't you going to put on one your OM? How did it turn out? Got pics?









I've been too busy enjoying my OM on its orange NATO to take that strap off in favour of the lumpy. But I may well do it tomorrow and see what it looks like.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

colinryan said:


> Mrteatime, weren't you going to put on one your OM? How did it turn out? Got pics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the rhino on the om looks too good! the lumpy is now goin on my rhula!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

There are pics of a lumpy on my monster in a thread about tuna bracelets... imho it worked well


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

A clearer photo, perhaps, than my original at the beginning of this thread:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

colinryan said:


> A clearer photo, perhaps, than my original at the beginning of this thread:


Looks great mate ,on the list


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Bet it looks ace on a bond nato !!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Now there's a thought. I don't have a 20mm one, but that's easily rectified...


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

colinryan said:


> Now there's a thought. I don't have a 20mm one, but that's easily rectified...


Ordered


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

You guys are buggers, I now want an M5 and anM2 to go with my M4!

Is this normal, does anyone have more than one M series in their collection?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Ventura said:


> Bet it looks ace on a bond nato !!


Not an M5 but close enough to get the idea.....










Cheers


----------

